# Who doesn't use copper?



## wetline005 (Dec 30, 2007)

Is there anyone out on the big lake that doesn't use copper? Seems like 90% of the reports are people using copper. I'm new to salmon fishing in my own boat and all I have is 2 riggers and dipsy's. I want to better my chances so do I really need to add copper? If you could add only two copper reels what 2 setups should I add? I consider myself a fairly quick learner so I could skip the leadcore tutorial and go straight to copper. Thanks.


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

wetline005 said:


> Is there anyone out on the big lake that doesn't use copper? Seems like 90% of the reports are people using copper. I'm new to salmon fishing in my own boat and all I have is 2 riggers and dipsy's. I want to better my chances so do I really need to add copper? If you could add only two copper reels what 2 setups should I add? I consider myself a fairly quick learner so I could skip the leadcore tutorial and go straight to copper. Thanks.


Yes copper is very popular and it gets your presentation down deep and away from the boat.

a couple things I don't like about copper...

#1. It takes a larger reel to house all that line so for me the bigger and heavy tackle isn't as fun fighting the fish.

#2. You have all that line out which means you are reeling that fish in forever and it makes it harder making turns and navigating when lots of boats are around.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

No copper just leadcore so far. Probably going to add some though


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

I dont run copper, just leadcore. For me its an expense issue. I cant justify the price of copper when I catch fish on everything else.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

No heavy metal here, riggers and dipseys have taken all my fish. I have no more room in 2 freezers for fish, so no need for me for another presentation. Nothing against Pb or Cu but it is not a need to have on my boat.


----------



## msujberry (Dec 18, 2006)

wetline005 said:


> Is there anyone out on the big lake that doesn't use copper? Seems like 90% of the reports are people using copper. I'm new to salmon fishing in my own boat and all I have is 2 riggers and dipsy's. I want to better my chances so do I really need to add copper? If you could add only two copper reels what 2 setups should I add? I consider myself a fairly quick learner so I could skip the leadcore tutorial and go straight to copper. Thanks.


I added copper to my boat a few years ago. By far and away my 300 is the best producer on the boat. I also have a 200 that does well. 
I got mine from Frank's, competitive price, and they have held up very well.


----------



## OneidaEagle (Sep 25, 2008)

Slide Divers only, 

No riggers, No Copper, No lead Core,


----------



## Wobble (Sep 13, 2004)

No lead or copper here. Do fine with double stacking riggers and running dipseys. I have heard the lead core makes the lite have a unique action, so maybe worth it.


----------



## PML1214 (Jul 15, 2014)

wetline005 said:


> Is there anyone out on the big lake that doesn't use copper? Seems like 90% of the reports are people using copper. I'm new to salmon fishing in my own boat and all I have is 2 riggers and dipsy's. I want to better my chances so do I really need to add copper? If you could add only two copper reels what 2 setups should I add? I consider myself a fairly quick learner so I could skip the leadcore tutorial and go straight to copper. Thanks.


 
We have lead core but have we have more luck running two sets of dipsys. 1 set of braid Dipsys and 1 set of wire Dipsys!


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

I use it all, I have like 8 different copper set ups I actually have probably 15 leadcore set ups.. this year copper has been more prevalent due to temps being down so far.. my best spread these last few weeks was 150 and 200 copper and 7 and 10 color cores...300s didnt do as well for us.


----------



## ekbelt3 (Jul 22, 2008)

If you're laker fishing there's no need to have copper. If I had two copper set ups, my choice would be a 150 and 300. They take 80% of our copper hits.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

I've been running core and cooper for over a decade. This year I'm probably going to ditch my two 10-color setups and not keep any core in my boat longer than 5 colors. Also 150, 250 and 400 coppers. Shorter cores are more versatile -you can always add clip weights to get them deeper.


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter (Oct 28, 2011)

Just got back into the big lake game this year when I bought my new boat, adding lead next year. The price keeps me away from copper.


----------



## Corey K (Dec 11, 2009)

Fowlersduckhunter said:


> Just got back into the big lake game this year when I bought my new boat, adding lead next year. The price keeps me away from copper.


I was at the store yesterday, 300' Howie 45lb copper was 22$. 300' or Full core 27lb was 18$. If you look around you can find a bigger spool of copper and find a good deal. Copper pulls easier in longer lengths than leadcore does, give me a 200' copper over a full core any day! A 200 copper runs the same as a full core, so you save reeling in 100' of line!


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

Corey K said:


> I was at the store yesterday, 300' Howie 45lb copper was 22$. 300' or Full core 27lb was 18$. If you look around you can find a bigger spool of copper and find a good deal. Copper pulls easier in longer lengths than leadcore does, give me a 200' copper over a full core any day! A 200 copper runs the same as a full core, so you save reeling in 100' of line!


Its not just the price of the spool, add another rod and reel that can take copper, thats where the big bucks are. You can run leadcore off of anything.


----------



## Corey K (Dec 11, 2009)

someone11 said:


> Its not just the price of the spool, add another rod and reel that can take copper, thats where the big bucks are. You can run leadcore off of anything.


If you can run leadcore off a rod then you can run copper off it, no special eyelets or reel needed. You do not need stainless eyelets for copper, or a roller tip, or a twilli if you are running all the copper off the reel. If you want to run leadcore or copper with some still on the reel you would need a roller or twilli tip for both copper and leadcore.

Even with large stainless eyelets you should point the rod straight at the water when you reach a connection so it does not hit the eyelets.

You could buy several Okuma Magdas with leadcore/copper and just switch them out on rods in the boat.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Pretty simple copper catches fish. Guys that dont use it cant judge it. Yes its expensive to rig multiple rods. Its a lot to reel in and grown men whine like babies at times. Just save your money and add a little at a time. Lead works fine as well. Somedays copper is the only thing going. I run 75,100,150,200,300,400 on a typical trip. If i picked 2 rods, the 150 and 300 copper.


----------

